# Highway of Heroes Highway Signs Stolen!



## forcerecon85 (12 Oct 2007)

http://toronto.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20071012/heroes_signs_stolen_071012/20071012?hub=TorontoHome
theres a little more at the article

"Police have reported that signs on a stretch of Highway 401 recently rededicated to Canada's fallen soldiers have been stolen.
Ontario Provincial Police first received reports of a missing "Highway of Heroes" sign on Wednesday, and say at least another two have disappeared.
"We believe one near Port Hope was taken, and a couple near Trenton," OPP Insp. Doug Borton told CTV.ca."

Personally, I just heard about it and I'm absolutely disgusted and enraged beyond words.


----------



## Mike Baker (12 Oct 2007)

This is very childish! I am beyond mad at this


----------



## Rusty_Poth (12 Oct 2007)

I totally agree, a very childish act and a slap to the faces of the fallen.

Maybe what the Government should do is set up a system where people can buy signs, be it signs that were posted there or replicas, sell them so that they can donate the proceeds to the familys of the fallen.


----------



## Pte.Butt (12 Oct 2007)

http://toronto.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20071012/heroes_signs_stolen_071012/20071012?hub=TorontoHome



> 'Highway of Heroes' signs reported stolen
> 
> toronto.ctv.ca
> 
> ...



This is just sick, these people when/if caught, should answer to each member of the Canadian Forces, and make a live national apology. If they refuse, they should be demoted of Canadian citizenship and removed from the country.


----------



## Jacqueline (12 Oct 2007)

Their mothers probably never taught them that stealing from the dead is very immature because the dead can't defend themselves. Regardless, what it boils down to is remembering the fallen even without the signs to remind us. Still a pathetic shame on the perpetrators.


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (12 Oct 2007)

well since there going missing near Trenton I'm inclined to believe they are probably in the hands of Canadian Forces members, who in reality meant anything but disrespect, that said it was poor judgment.
Thats just my 2-bits.


----------



## forcerecon85 (12 Oct 2007)

I hope its all a misunderstanding and not some students taking a stand against the war in Afghanistan. Rusty_Poth- I would love to see that happen. It has the cogs turning in my mind


----------



## GAP (12 Oct 2007)

What!!! You've never gone out, got blasted and it seemed like the coolest thing in the world to bring a street sign home? Come'on now, this has been going on forever! 

Dumb? yep. Try explaining logic to a drunk! 

A "Highway of Hero's" sign.....that would be the big Kahuana!!


----------



## forcerecon85 (12 Oct 2007)

haha thanks for lightning the mood GAP, drunk logic may be a decent excuse if there was no intent to do harm to the memory of our fallen or to send a political message.


----------



## Jacqueline (12 Oct 2007)

Yeah whoa, I think I've got to start looking at the bright side. But if it was hippies or something, then  .

P.S I've got a couple of stop signs.  >


----------



## FastEddy (13 Oct 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> What!!! You've never gone out, got blasted and it seemed like the coolest thing in the world to bring a street sign home? Come'on now, this has been going on forever!
> 
> Dumb? yep. Try explaining logic to a drunk!
> 
> A "Highway of Hero's" sign.....that would be the big Kahuana!!




I'm glad you see this as Harmless Drunken Prank. Its in the same league as Urinating on the War Memorial or Vandalizing Graveyards or Tombstones, great fun. If this is the case you better stop drinking.

These sort of incidents seem par for the course in the last couple of generations. really something to be proud of. I guess the guy who struck down and killed the Mother walking on the side walk with her infant child in a stroller was after all only drunk. Your right, try explaining that to him and the relatives of the victim.

You say whats the big deal, well that's the problem, it is a big deal and if you don't get it then your part of the problem.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Oct 2007)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> I'm glad you see this as Harmless Drunken Prank. Its in the same league as Urinating on the War Memorial or Vandalizing Graveyards or Tombstones, great fun. If this is the case you better stop drinking.
> 
> These sort of incidents seem par for the course in the last couple of generations. really something to be proud of. I guess the guy who struck down and killed the Mother walking on the side walk with her infant child in a stroller was after all only drunk. Your right, try explaining that to him and the relatives of the victim.
> 
> You say whats the big deal, well that's the problem, it is a big deal and if you don't get it then your part of the problem.



Let's back it down a notch. I'm sure whatever GAP was implying it wasn't to equate drunks stealing road signs with drunks runnining down mothers and their infants. Let's not extrapolate this to the extreme, when there's no need. It's a sensitive topic, worth the discussion. Let's not let it get personal with outlandish accusations of someone's opinion.

MILNET.CA STAFF


----------



## FastEddy (13 Oct 2007)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Let's back it down a notch. I'm sure whatever GAP was implying it wasn't to equate drunks stealing road signs with drunks runnining down mothers and their infants. Let's not extrapolate this to the extreme, when there's no need. It's a sensitive topic, worth the discussion. Let's not let it get personal with outlandish accusations of someone's opinion.
> 
> MILNET.CA STAFF




Okay, lets take it back a notch, lets remove my equation of a DUI from my previous quote as you feel its not equatable with "GAP's" opinion or attitude or summations of the incident.

However, if one wishes to "Haw Haw or White Wash" a incident, then they should stand by their statement and expect a rebuttal, even if appears confrontational.

My comments were a generalization on Society in general and based around "GAP's"  comments.

I appreciate the fact that you consider that it is a "Sensitive Topic" .


----------



## mckee19 (13 Oct 2007)

honestly, i hope its not an anti war type thing going on.....freedom of speech is one thing, a slap in the face of the fallen soldier is another. i wish these war protesters would understand if it wasn't for fallen soldiers they would have no right to voice there opinions so freely.

if it was just a drunken night and a few guys or gals decided to come home with a Highway of hero's sign to display proudly in there house, that's different. Bad judgement on there part, although the intentions were right, thinking it would show there support by hanging it proudly on there wall....it was not the smartest route taken. i agree with the statement earlier signs should be for sale and profits donated, maybe that would help stop the signs from disappearing. 

as for fasteddy's rebuttal to Gap's comment, i only speak for myself when i say this but the way i took his comment was, Gap was not condoning the act just because they were drunk, but implying that maybe everyone has done something dumb when they were drunk, because as innocent as it seemed while doing it, others might take it the wrong way. I'm sure 90% of the population has done something dumb or regreted something they did while they were drunk because it offended someone. this is just one of those cases, yes driving drunk and striking down a mother and child is one of those things that cant be written off because you were drunk, but innocent acts, poor judgement with in reason can be looked passed. i do believe no bodily harm was caused in this case, nobody was killed or beaten up, just a few people offended.
DUMB.....maybe, worth putting these people in the same class as murders.....no

my 2 cents


----------



## FastEddy (13 Oct 2007)

mckee19 said:
			
		

> honestly, i hope its not an anti war type thing going on.....freedom of speech is one thing, a slap in the face of the fallen soldier is another. i wish these war protesters would understand if it wasn't for fallen soldiers they would have no right to voice there opinions so freely.
> 
> if it was just a drunken night and a few guys or gals decided to come home with a Highway of hero's sign to display proudly in there house, that's different. Bad judgement on there part, although the intentions were right, thinking it would show there support by hanging it proudly on there wall....it was not the smartest route taken. i agree with the statement earlier signs should be for sale and profits donated, maybe that would help stop the signs from disappearing.
> 
> ...




Dumb or Socally or Personally Offensive is a far cry from Theft, Damageing or Defacing Private or Public  Property.

Minimizing such acts or behavior is tantamount to condoning them, especially if drunkenness is the bases for such behavior.

DUI causing Injury or Death does not fall in the parameters of Murder, MAYBE IT SHOULD.

As for the 10% of us (your statistics) who have never stolen a Street or Highway Sign or Defaced or Damaged Private or Public Property to what ever degree, Drunk or Sober. Saintliness no ! just doing the right thing.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (13 Oct 2007)

Future Unknown said:
			
		

> well since there going missing near Trenton I'm inclined to believe they are probably in the hands of Canadian Forces members, who in reality meant anything but disrespect, that said it was poor judgment.
> Thats just my 2-bits.



Really? Wow if this is CF members then we are really in trouble in this outfit. These signs honour the service of our fallen comrades, if there are CF members who think stealing these is a fun prank they should be severely disciplined. I highly doubt that this is done by people who wear the uniform.


----------



## mckee19 (13 Oct 2007)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> Dumb or Socally or Personally Offensive is a far cry from Theft, Damageing or Defacing Private or Public  Property.
> 
> Minimizing such acts or behavior is tantamount to condoning them, especially if drunkenness is the bases for such behavior.
> 
> ...



i think if you cause a death while driving impaired you can be tried for murder in the 2nd or 3rd degree, not 100% sure on that, but thats beside the point

i did not say 90% of the population has stolen, damaged or defaced public and or private property. What i did say is 90% of the population has done something they regreted while being intoxicated.

have you have never once said something rude comment or done something that might of offended someone while you were drunk and would not of said it being sober? 

thats all im getting at. being drunk is not an excuse but like Gap said trying to dicuss logic with a drunk person doesn't work. I guess what im trying to say is that yes if it was the work of some drunk individuals it is still wrong, just the intentions were not to offend the soldiers, fallen soldiers or supporters...  it was a mistake made while being intoxicated and like jesus said "he who has never sinned may cast the first stone" (might not be word for word, but i havent read the bible in awhile)


----------



## FastEddy (13 Oct 2007)

mckee19 said:
			
		

> i think if you cause a death while driving impaired you can be tried for murder in the 2nd or 3rd degree, not 100% sure on that, but thats beside the point
> 
> i did not say 90% of the population has stolen, damaged or defaced public and or private property. What i did say is 90% of the population has done something they regreted while being intoxicated.
> 
> have you have never once said something rude comment or done something that might of offended someone while you were drunk and would not of said it being sober?




With regards to Nr.1   You missed the point completely.

As for               Nr.2   You might as well have implied it.

And                  Nr.3    That came under, Dumb, Socally or Personally Offensive, of course that's true
                                  Drunk or Sober.

In conclusion, I suggest you reread "IN HOC SIGNOs" quote, now theres a reasonable and Intelligent take on the matter.


----------



## mckee19 (13 Oct 2007)

fasteddy, your missing my point completely

I'm not going to even waste my time reiterating my stance as it is clearly stated in previous posts.

i will say this though, if you have never done anything wrong ever, go ahead scream for the electric chair all you want. The way i see it is they took a few signs, made a few bad decisions just don't put them in the same category as people who go out of there way to blatantly disrespect fallen soldiers or veterans and even people who take someones life by drinking and driving. 

they deserve the slap on the wrist they will get, and learn from it....


----------



## FastEddy (13 Oct 2007)

mckee19 said:
			
		

> fasteddy, your missing my point completely
> 
> they deserve the slap on the wrist they will get, and learn from it....




No ! your definitely wrong there, I get your point Loud and Clear.


----------



## mckee19 (13 Oct 2007)

good im glad you understand my point  :

it seems to be in accordance with almost all the other posts in this thread


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Oct 2007)

Stealing a road sign or even pissing on a war memorial will never take even the slightest amount of honour dignity or pride away from our soldiers who have paid the ultimate sacrifice.

It's not worth getting upset over in my book. It reminds me of black or jewish kids spray painting swastika's. It's just ignorance and stupidity.
I take pride in the fact that these idiots live in a country where they're stealing signs and not getting killed by suicide bombers.
I'm not condoning their actions, I kinda hope they cut their hand on the signs and need painful tetanus shots, but I'm not gonna get upset over it.


----------



## TN2IC (13 Oct 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Really? Wow if this is CF members then we are really in trouble in this outfit. These signs honour the service of our fallen comrades, if there are CF members who think stealing these is a fun prank they should be severely disciplined. I highly doubt that this is done by people who wear the uniform.



I remember as a wee young lad, in Gagetown seeing the Tank Crossing Sign on the highway. I believe it was Shirley Rd (sp?). Boys, I wanted that sign.  ;D

But as a prank these days. Even with the Highway of Hero sign. I hope to god the police catch them before a CF member does.


----------



## Kiwi99 (13 Oct 2007)

I agree with Flawed Design.  If you really believe that a single road sign holds all the honour and dignity of the dead soldiers, then go ahead.  Many will disagree. Most people remember the soldiers, not the roadsign, Eddy.     So a roadsign or two has gone missing, not like it's never happened before!  Maybe the people or person who took it was the close friend of one of the deceased?  Maybe it was activists.  Who really cares?! Honestly, the people who get wrapped up in this sign thing, comparing it with DUI and murder and pissing on memorials are right out of 'er.  Remember, some people don't care about dead soldiers, and there is no law that says they have too.  Many of my friends have made that trip in a casket, and the fact that the signs are gone, oh well, too bad.  get over it  Eddy!!!


----------



## Flip (13 Oct 2007)

It's probably the same class of pinhead that swipes yellow ribbon magnets.

Two or three individuals who think the signs glorify war.

As long as the signs are replaced promptly - It's annoying, nothing more.

Just a thought.......


----------



## geo (13 Oct 2007)

+1 to Flawed & Kiwi.

I think it was a dumb move to steal the signs BUT, when you think about it, the highway is no worse off than it was last menth - before the signs went up.

We celebrate / mark the highway of heroes each and everytime one of our fallen comes home and the good people who live and work between Trenton & Toronto come out and pay their respect to the fallen and the families who are grieving.,... "that's the sign I treasure"

CHIMO!


----------



## Flip (13 Oct 2007)

> We celebrate / mark the highway of heroes each and everytime one of our fallen comes home and the good people who live and work between Trenton & Toronto come out and pay their respect to the fallen and the families who are grieving.,... "that's the sign I treasure"



+1


----------



## FullMetalParka (13 Oct 2007)

Some people are only alive because it's illegal to shoot them. The "people" that stole those signs fall into that category.


----------



## geo (13 Oct 2007)

The thieves will recognize their error & feel the shame in due course - I am certain


----------



## GAP (13 Oct 2007)

I still have a street sign that I tried to rivet to my rifle  ;D , but the street sign for "Winchester Street" was a little too big. I ain't giving it back!!


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Oct 2007)

fullmetalparka said:
			
		

> Some people are only alive because it's illegal to shoot them. The "people" that stole those signs fall into that category.



So you would kill someone for stealing a road sign?

Would you also kill someone for having a different religion, Sahibi?


----------



## FastEddy (14 Oct 2007)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> So you would kill someone for stealing a road sign?
> 
> Would you also kill someone for having a different religion, Sahibi?




On a abstrack note: We've been doing that since Religion and you could say we're still doing it ?.

I guess it just comes down to WHO, WHERE or WHY.


----------



## 2 Cdo (14 Oct 2007)

Well it's good to see some rational, cooler heads prevail ie Kiwi, as opposed to some who seem to equate stealing street signs (whatever they say on them) with "crimes against humanity" and call for their shooting ie.fullmetalparka.

Remember folks, "let he who is without sin cast the first stone". Nobody here sin free, then quit playing judge, jury, executioner. :


----------



## Teflon (14 Oct 2007)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Well it's good to see some rational, cooler heads prevail ie Kiwi, as opposed to some who seem to equate stealing street signs (whatever they say on them) with "crimes against humanity" and call for their shooting ie.fullmetalparka.
> 
> Remember folks, "let he who is without sin cast the first stone". Nobody here sin free, then quit playing judge, jury, executioner. :



Way to go Kiwi! - Never heard anyone refer to you before as rational!  ;D


----------



## KevinB (14 Oct 2007)

Teflon said:
			
		

> Way to go Kiwi! - Never heard anyone refer to you before as rational!  ;D



+1 

 LOL

So how much do you think I can get for this sign on Ebay?


----------



## karl28 (14 Oct 2007)

It's sad that some one would due this to a sign of this importance,  but there out  unfortunately from my home town of Trenton where I still live now .   Hopefully the sign will be found and restored to its right full place .        I just find it sad that these individuals don't see that these sign are not there to support the war  but to respect the troops who have given there life in the service of there  country .
         I know that I have had two sets of support the troops magnet stolen from the back of my car to fix it I took the third set and taped into the back of my rear hatch window some every one can see them but hopefully no one can steal them  but I guess you couldn't due that with a road sign .


----------



## TN2IC (14 Oct 2007)

I have heard of folks out here stealing signs and selling them for scrap metal. So may be that is the idea. Not out of "war protest" but someone making a few bucks. 
Also copper wire is missing too around here. Quick way to make a buck. Sounds like Ricky's little girl stealing BBQ, and selling them at the flea market again. *Trailer Park Boys*


Regards,
Schultz


----------



## mckee19 (14 Oct 2007)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Well it's good to see some rational, cooler heads prevail ie Kiwi, as opposed to some who seem to equate stealing street signs (whatever they say on them) with "crimes against humanity" and call for their shooting ie.fullmetalparka.
> 
> Remember folks, "let he who is without sin cast the first stone". Nobody here sin free, then quit playing judge, jury, executioner. :



i used that quote earlier just with different wording,  i like the way yours is worded better haha


----------



## ClaytonD (17 Oct 2007)

The crime I think, is that this made the news.

When I was younger and mischevious...er. I stole a hell of a lot of signs, from for sale signs to road signs and everything between, I was just a dumb kid who thought he could impress his friends by taking signs, I never really thought of the consequences of stealing the sign. The money it costs, the work it takes, or the meaning of the signs, I just took them because it was fun. The signs I had were like little collections of bragging rights with me and my other sign stealing cohorts. I bet you at that age, I would have stolen one of those signs.

Send me to the firing squad. At the very least deport me for my horrible crimes. Because heaven forbid I was a stupid kid.

Hell, maybe it was an activist or something. Either way they didn't prove anything, all they did was steal a sign.


----------



## geo (17 Oct 2007)

Uhhh.... An activist? (WTF is that supposed to mean?)

So Clayton, did you steal any stop signs?

Were you ever responsible for any kind of accident because a car failed to stop, failed to yield or dallied in an intersection a tad too long because the driver could not find the street's name?

Cheez, wouldn't that have been "fun" & worth bragging rights - to have caused injury & / or death ?


----------



## Teflon (17 Oct 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Uhhh.... An activist? (WTF is that supposed to mean?)
> 
> So Clayton, did you steal any stop signs?
> 
> ...



Clayton already stated at the time he didn't consider the consequences:



> I was just a dumb kid who thought he could impress his friends by taking signs, *I never really thought of the consequences of stealing the sign*.



I think everyone should just take a few breaths and put away their headsman axes for a little bit.


----------



## KevinB (17 Oct 2007)

Heck I stole a runway light (well actually an officer stole it - I was driving) for a car ralley - about 19 years ago...

  We've all done dumbs things in our time that was poorly thought out.


----------



## geo (17 Oct 2007)

Teflon...
Am not looking for blood,
have not lost the fact that he has stated that his former self was young and stupid
BUT
Still think that he and everyone else has to think of the consequences of stealing traffic signs.

WRT the Highway of Heroes signs.... if you read my earlier posts, you will find that, to me, it does not really matter.  The acts of the people between Trenton & Toronto are what make that stretch of road so special.

CHIMO!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Oct 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Still think that he and everyone else has to think of the consequences of stealing traffic signs.
> 
> CHIMO!



Give us some credit. I don't think anyone here needs to be preached to on that point.
Stupid people do stupid things.
This topic is starting to circle pretty quick.


----------



## FastEddy (17 Oct 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Uhhh.... An activist? (WTF is that supposed to mean?)
> 
> So Clayton, did you steal any stop signs?
> 
> ...




+1

As "recceguy" pointed out, Stupid People, do Stupid things. I guess STUPID is the Key Word.


----------



## geo (17 Oct 2007)

Recceguy...
I lost a family member in a traffic accident.
It was found that an intersection protected by a stop sign.... WASN'T.

- Being Stupid is not an excuse IMHO


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Oct 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Recceguy...
> I lost a family member in a traffic accident.
> It was found that an intersection protected by a stop sign.... WASN'T.
> 
> - Being Stupid is not an excuse IMHO



Be that as it may, and sorry for your loss, but it's not a reason to treat the rest of us as simpletons.

.......and everyone has an opinion. Not always what the majority consider right.


----------



## the 48th regulator (17 Oct 2007)

Okay Folks,

Time to take a breather for a bit.

I am locking this one up, until any new information becomes avaiable.

dileas

tess

*milnet.ca
staff*


----------

